# LEt's see your dog boxes!



## Big_Country_311 (Sep 28, 2010)

LEt's See Em


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 28, 2010)

What kind of truck does that go in


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 28, 2010)

heres mine. curdogsforhogs special.


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Koyote, I like that box! Where did you get it at?


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 29, 2010)

wildhogs2000 said:


> Koyote, I like that box! Where did you get it at?



curdogsforhogs built it for me! he did a great job!


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 29, 2010)

*dog box*



koyote76 said:


> curdogsforhogs built it for me! he did a great job!



He sure did do a great job.  It looks great.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 29, 2010)

thankyou.

he builds a great box.

hes just picky about who he builds them for.........just ask jester hahha jk


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 29, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> thankyou.
> 
> he builds a great box.
> 
> hes just picky about who he builds them for.........just ask jester hahha jk



LOL....I will have to ask  him.  Jill


----------



## DOD (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is my dog box I built.  Got an electric fan on the back, dome light in the box, boat pedastool for seating, and cigarette lighter for a spotlight!  If I had to do anything different would put a marine grade switch activated light instead of the dome light, the dogs push the switches on and off inside.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 29, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> thankyou.
> 
> he builds a great box.
> 
> hes just picky about who he builds them for.........just ask jester hahha jk





shawnkayden2006 said:


> LOL....I will have to ask  him.  Jill



i'm not so bad...but if he going to run around snubbin me it's ok...when you come down and hunt Yote..i will stole urs fair and square and he can build you another one



DOD said:


> Here is my dog box I built.  Got an electric fan on the back,



thats sweet there...i just hope it cools dogs better that the honda fan i have in the roof of the tractor...when i mowed the fields a week or so ago getting ready to deer hunt a lil...all it seemed to do is blow heat around


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 29, 2010)

my friend builds boxes on the side, that's some of his work


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Carolina Diesel .... That Suzuki needs to enter the Pig Rig Truck Competition at the Extravaganza


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 30, 2010)

SOS KEN said:


> Hey Carolina Diesel .... That Suzuki needs to enter the Pig Rig Truck Competition at the Extravaganza



I would but it wasn't mine it was my buds and he sold it a couple months ago


----------



## fishfinder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

thats a cool set up.


----------



## castaway (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is mine. Nothin special, but gets the job done!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the one I use most of the time. Just wished it was a 3 stall type.


----------



## hogchamp (Oct 1, 2010)

my buddies:


----------



## hoghunter102 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Here is one of mine.



dang thats nice how much for one when i turn 16 iam gunna have one of them.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> This is the one I use most of the time. Just wished it was a 3 stall type.



i will pick that one up on my next trip by...then you can make a 3 door


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 3, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i will pick that one up on my next trip by...then you can make a 3 door


Hey !  That's  good thinking Jester that way I have an excuse to tell the Boss Lady why I need another one 
Then maybe she will give me a bigger allowance !!


----------



## Jseay (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a customers I'm just about finished with.  Dropping it off to be powdercoated today will post more pics when I get it back.






[/IMG]


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Hey !  That's  good thinking Jester that way I have an excuse to tell the Boss Lady why I need another one
> Then maybe she will give me a bigger allowance !!



i could kick in a little but i won't tell her...ride the I10 alot...always say some rat fatherless wonder done stole my dog box while i was at the Bass Pro ...baby...got to have another and NOW

that last one looks good ...Cur'n Plott Man needs a three door...how soon can you have it ready


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 4, 2010)

Jseay said:


> Here's a customers I'm just about finished with.  Dropping it off to be powdercoated today will post more pics when I get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks alot like the boxes I build...nice...what does the powdercoating run you on average if you dont mind.


----------



## UGA hunter (Oct 4, 2010)

There's some good looking boxes on here! I really like those Golden Creek boxes!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Looks alot like the boxes I build...



That does it Yote..


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 4, 2010)

or let me rephrase that...Build when i get a chance...


----------



## watashot89 (Oct 4, 2010)

How bout a coyote box?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 5, 2010)

must be nice to be young and covered in beavers



curdogsforhogs said:


> or let me rephrase that...Build when i get a chance...



forgot that part on the end... about good friends


----------



## Jseay (Oct 5, 2010)

Curdog powdercoat usually runs around 75.00 for plain black.  This one is getting a special color that they have to order and gonna run 125.00


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 5, 2010)

Im looking for a nice 3 door box!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 7, 2010)

that seems reasonable enough


----------

